# The Poacher Report (7/1/04)



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Day 4 of Vacation and Fishing took me to Oregon Inlet aboard The Poacher with Devin Cage.

First we took a nice 2 hour run out to a spot and dropped to try and fill up the coolers with some nice meat. Picked up a nice a couple nice sea bass, and Tilefish, but had to make another run due to 44 ozs of lead was not holding bottom with the current in some DEEP Water!

Made another run and started to catch some Triggerfish to fill up the cooler and hoped that a cobia or sometnhing else would follow some of these guys up to the surface. Proceeded top catch some nice sized triggers and filled up the cooler to say the least. If you have never caught a trigger on light tackle, let me tell you that is fun!  

A Sharpnose hooked up, then a bit later what do you know, but a Cobia finally followed up some fish. Tossed out a pinfish and a bucktail real quick and he went for the bucktail right beside the boat. After a short fight, I finally landed my first Cobia at 22 pounds.  Not a big one, but it was nice to finally catch one!

About ten minutes later another Cobia surface and he was brought in also and weighed almost the same weight and went for the bucktail as well. 

Proceeded to drop some pinfish for Jacks , but just another shark, then trolled for a short bit, but nothing there as well.

Our group ended the day with 2 Cobia, 3 sharks (all released), 80+ Triggerfish (tasty), 2 Tilefish, some sea bass, and a few others. Over a 100 fish we brought home and never had a problem with catching fish today. 

Absolutely perfect day out at sea!  

Want to thank Capt. Devin and Russ as they made sure we caught some fish and worked their butts off as well! If you want to catch some fish at a very reasonable rate I highly reccomend this boat!  

Headed back to Va Beach to relax as all the weekend madness will keep me away from the planks or water this weekend!

Dixie


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice report Dixie, them lil cobes eat good too!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

what are the rates?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Poacher Rates*

RH,

Check out his site:

www.poachersportfishing.com


----------

